# Musical test



## ayanamisf (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

If you love music, you can play musical live test on my website : http://blindtest-no-ip.org.

Enjoy !

Hi,

Sorry krummhorn for my previous message cause the link was not correct, but it seems i can't edit the post and i can't answer you in private.

So here's the right link : http://blindtest.no-ip.org

Have fun !


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Bad or non working link ... thread closed.


----------

